# Cooktop install too small for cutout



## whoppr (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi...

I am planning to install a new cooktop but think the current cutout is too large. The countertop is the laminate type and the center is press wood for lack of better term. I would like to install this and have it look as good as possible. 

The old cooktop is about 31" and new is 29" and then some. Can I screw in some wood from the side (or underneath) to get this too fit or is the laminate/presswood not strong enough? 

Suggestions?

I may be forced to get a new countertop but we eventually will be updating the kitchen and would like to make this work and look as nice as possible without updating the countertop as it may be redone anyways.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

So figure out the biggest piece of 5/8 plywood you could get in the cupboard under this hole. Lots of yellow carpenters glues. Prop the in place with a bunch or 2x4s cut just a little to long so you just gently wedge them in while the glue drys over night.
Use scraps left over from the plywood to fill the gap around the edges and cut the new hole. If the plywood fills the space below you could add cleats around the edges or anything you could add to give it a little more support.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

A lot may depend on how much lip the cooktop has. If the 1 1/2-ish" difference is between the hole and the outer edge of the cooktop, then you could do as Nealtw says. It won't look pretty. I would also seal any gaps with some kind of caulking (not sure what - silicone maybe) and seal any bare wood.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

The other thought would be to put a sheet of 1/8 aluminum or stainless to cover the old hole cut out for the new cook top and polish it up.


----------



## whoppr (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks to you both....I am going to try and measure underneath to get a little better idea how big the current cutout is (I have not removed the old cooktop yet).

Will the particle board in the counter top hold with screws OK in addition to the glue?

Thank you again.


----------



## Koa (May 13, 2017)

Some manufacturers have spacers for their cooktop so they will fit larger openings. Search cooktop spacers/trim kits. Or check with manufacturer of your cooktop. Here’s one from GE that Home Depot sells.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/GE-Cooktop-Trim-Kit-in-Black-JXTR32B/207128541


----------



## whoppr (Jul 11, 2010)

Koa said:


> Some manufacturers have spacers for their cooktop so they will fit larger openings. Search cooktop spacers/trim kits. Or check with manufacturer of your cooktop. Here’s one from GE that Home Depot sells.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/GE-Cooktop-Trim-Kit-in-Black-JXTR32B/207128541


The cooktop is actually GE and looked at this or something similar. I seem to recall something online that this would not fit the model I am buying. It is a downdraft cooktop, PN PP9830DJBB. I looked at Micr-trim but looks like that is not structural.


----------

